# Hayling Sunday 5th November followed by a curry



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 3, 2017)

Next game at Hayling planned for above date, as before first dibs go to those that registered interest on my previous thread.

First 3 are in then a reserve list  

Tee off a bit after midday then quick drink and down to the curry house   :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm still broken as such but, would be good to have a swish!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 3, 2017)

I'll get them to cut all the rough and gorse down on the right hand side for you Simon  :thup:


----------



## fundy (Oct 3, 2017)

if broken is allowed id love to play please, oh and can you get them to sort the left side rough too please


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 3, 2017)

fundy said:



			if broken is allowed id love to play please, oh and can you get them to sort the left side rough too please 

Click to expand...

Want me to bring some estate agent brochures as well?


----------



## fundy (Oct 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Want me to bring some estate agent brochures as well?   

Click to expand...

that would be great please 

expect we may be down the previous day looking, likely means a +1 for the curry too if thats ok


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 3, 2017)

The more the merrier  :thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 3, 2017)

What's availability currently, Gordon?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 3, 2017)

You're 3rd on the list John,  fancy it?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			You're 3rd on the list John,  fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, would love to, Gordon.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I'll get them to cut all the rough and gorse down on the right hand side for you Simon  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've learnt some very interesting ways to hit a 5 hybrid :O


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 3, 2017)

We have Paperboy, fundy and Johnny now so anyone else interested will be 1st reserve.


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			We have Paperboy, fundy and Johnny now so anyone else interested will be 1st reserve.
		
Click to expand...

A very fitting threesome on that day, I'm sure there will be some fireworks, or will their fuses be damp and just get a puff :smirk:


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			A very fitting threesome on that day, I'm sure there will be some fireworks, or will their fuses be damp and just get a puff :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like one of your rounds Robin &#128514;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 6, 2017)

Just confirming I'm all OK for it, Gordon. Good weather if you don't mind please and it's sure to be a better curry than when you lads came to Calcot. 

That buffet was dire - possibly worst curry I've ever had eating out, which was a shame as their off menu has been excellent for more than 20 years Have never ordered the buffet before and never would again. &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Oct 7, 2017)

If someone drops out I would love to play.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 7, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			If someone drops out I would love to play.
		
Click to expand...

1st reserve Mike  :thup:


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sadly am going to have to pull out of this, so if youre still available Mike spots your

gordon, thanks for invite, hopefully will get a game the other side of xmas at some point (ps your inbox is full!)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 27, 2017)

No problem Steve, Mike are you still up for it?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 30, 2017)

Both fundy and 1st reserve Mike have had to pull out so there is 1 space going to join myself, JohnnyDee and Paperboy.........FCFS!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2017)

Love to but there's the small matter of a former employee visiting the place of worship on Sundayâ€¦â€¦ Enjoy yourselves chaps.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks to Gordon for organising again. Weather was good apart from the 2 to 3 club wind 

Felt sorry for Rich who was my partner, we lost 4 and 3. Gordon and Johnny where far to steady with my playing poorly! Another excellent curry afterwards. Will miss these Sunday trips next year


----------

